# Wheels.... show me yours, please



## R1CKYD10 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi
So I can't decide on what alloys to fit or even what size, I'm really tempted with 20" RS4s but...... what do you have fitted and what works well? Thanks


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I had the 5 segment wheels on my first tts, quite rare on the mk2 and look great










On my current tts I have the rs4's










I also like speed lines but nightmare to clean 8)


----------



## Delmarez (May 12, 2014)

19" grey RS4 wheels on my black edition


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

1st image OEM Hypersilver 19x9 'peelers'
2nd & 3rd image Forged (lightweight) Mk3 19x9 rims


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ooo she's gleaming Gem 8)


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

19" speedlines on mine; even tho they take quite a bit of time to clean :lol: , I think they're great looking wheels!


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Ooo she's gleaming Gem 8)


Indeed! Sooooo shinnyyyy 8)


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

AndreiV93 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Ooo she's gleaming Gem 8)
> ...


Haha I can't stand a dirty car!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I actually think it all depends what TT you have? IMO 20" look great if slammed.


----------



## R1CKYD10 (Jan 8, 2018)

yeah I'm not sure if I want to slam it I think just 20 or 30mm, the peelers really suit the TT are they direct fit? I did look at Bentley wheels but they are expensive


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

The peelers come in the correct offset, mine were factory 19's.

If you want to see 20" rs4's try find old posts from Gogs.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Black edition RS4s. But @AndreiV93's split rims are the nicest Audi wheels in my opinion


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Mine is the sline and I am a further 20mm down on that with 19" peelers. Just tried looking for a pic but don't have a good one.


----------



## Midknight Crisis (May 15, 2017)

xGem said:


>


very nice, what are the make and model of these wheels ?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

19" wheels AND calipers.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Midknight Crisis said:


> xGem said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Those are informally known as "Rotors". They were a factory option on TT RS's. You can get them in different colors
8J0601025DB = 19x9 ET52 Matte Titanium / silver 
8J0601025BL = 19x9 ET52 Black / silver
8J0601025DC = 19x9 ET52 Black / red

They can also be had in different rim sizes and offsets since Audi used them on other models like the RS-5


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

FNChaos said:


> Midknight Crisis said:
> 
> 
> > xGem said:
> ...


I like them, they remind me of the funky boomerangs you used to get as a kid.


----------



## Midknight Crisis (May 15, 2017)

FNChaos said:


> Those are informally known as "Rotors". They were a factory option on TT RS's. You can get them in different colors
> 8J0601025DB = 19x9 ET52 Matte Titanium / silver
> 8J0601025BL = 19x9 ET52 Black / silver
> 8J0601025DC = 19x9 ET52 Black / red
> ...


Thank you, I have seen them in various pics but could never find them, I didn't think to check if they were a factory option


----------



## Needforspeedja (Dec 6, 2015)

Got 19"a on mine as well, not the best pic but does the job.


----------



## Needforspeedja (Dec 6, 2015)

I have come across both pics below though and really like the look of them.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The bottom wheels are from the last RS5. Lovely wheel design but a very bad off set for the TT. You can see just how much work has had to be done in order to make them fit. And I bet they don't need fit very well.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

What about the optional black edition 20's from the mk3, stunning looking wheels


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

qooqiiu said:


> The bottom wheels are from the last RS5. Lovely wheel design but a very bad off set for the TT. You can see just how much work has had to be done in order to make them fit. And I bet they don't need fit very well.


Yeah, The RS-5 wheels in the bottom pic have an ET26, but you can get a similar 20x9 ET52 wheel in charcoal. (Audi p/n 8S0601025P)











bhoy78 said:


> What about the optional black edition 20's from the mk3, stunning looking wheels


Like these? 








Audi p/n 8S0601025T

Tip: If you are bored / looking for something to do, you can take p/n 8S0601025 and append a letter to the p/n (i.e. A through Z). A google image search will display many rims that will fit a TT (not every letter will provide results and rim sizes and widths can vary )

Note: The '8S' in the p/n = Mk3 parts. This trick doesn't work as well with Mk2 parks (8J) since the suffix indicates a different color rather than a different style.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

BBS RX-R

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

Got a lot of time for that combo Davectr


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I bought the car (a couple of months ago) with these 19-inch ones. I don't know what they are, and I don't think they'd have been my choice if I'd had one. The car is silver, the wheels darker silver. I've considered getting them changed to gloss black, if I don't bite the bullet and get original Audi ones.

(The spoke detail is fake. They're one-piece.)


----------



## leon263 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hard to beat the BBS Speedlines 19s in my opinion and nowhere as hard to keep clean as you might think


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

FNChaos said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom wheels are from the last RS5. Lovely wheel design but a very bad off set for the TT. You can see just how much work has had to be done in order to make them fit. And I bet they don't need fit very well.
> ...


Interesting trick thanks.

No that's the standard black edition mk3 wheels in the UK. The optional ones are 20"










Only decent mk3 wheels imo. The mk2 has lots of nice rims to choose from.

Apologies FNChaos just noticed you had a picture of the BE 20's


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Another S-Line on factory 19" Peelers although when funds allow I'll be looking for something with a bit of dish, maybe even drop down a few sizes for the right ones.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Found a pic


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Stiff said:


> Another S-Line on factory 19" Peelers although when funds allow I'll be looking for something with a bit of dish, maybe even drop down a few sizes for the right ones.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Drop a few sizes? What 17"?


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

19s


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

ian222 said:


> Drop a few sizes? What 17"?


I'm not sure how small I can go without having problems with the discs/calipers.


----------



## Caggamuffun (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi, im a recent TT driver. I have noticed a slight rattling noise front left wheel. I looked at the wheel and noticed a (shall i say black rectangular shape struck behnd the break disc. Its wobling and i think needs replacing. However what is this part called? Ive looked everywhere and cant find the name of component. Any help and advice would be good. Thanks in advance


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

That'll be the dust shield. What TT do you have?


----------



## maccax (Oct 24, 2016)

then painted black 19s, think im going to change for 19" rotors


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

Did I fall off my chair?

Help?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

maccax said:


> View attachment 1
> then painted black 19s, think im going to change for 19" rotors


Do you live in Australia??


----------



## TES2015 (Nov 12, 2017)

Gave the young lady a winter treat today, looking lush!


----------



## yamyam83 (Jan 13, 2018)

i have these 19's not got a clue witch ones they are but i love em lol.
the gold ones look the tits on the white tt imo









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like a lot of us love the RS4 wheels


----------



## hashtagzoomzoom (Nov 24, 2018)

20” peelers


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

These are currently my summer wheels, 19x9. I believe they were the std wheel for the TTRS across the pond. They are much heavier than I would like.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

what size (width/offset) RS4 style wheels properly fit the mk2? and clear RS brakes?


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Matt Devo said:


> what size (width/offset) RS4 style wheels properly fit the mk2? and clear RS brakes?


If the RS4 has the same Brembo 370mm brakes then the wheels should fit a TTRS.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Wormrider said:


> If the RS4 has the same Brembo 370mm brakes then the wheels should fit a TTRS.


Offset will certainly be wrong. Depending on year, RS4 wheel offset could range from ET15 to ET26
Factory offset for a TT / TTS / TTRS is ET52.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

Wormrider said:


> If the RS4 has the same Brembo 370mm brakes then the wheels should fit a TTRS.


OEM B7 RS4 wheels are 19x9 ET29 (vs ET52 on the TT-RS), gonna have a bit of poke there lol


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

19's on the left, 17's on the right. Below are my18's for winter.


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

My winter wheels are 18x8 et 45 and fit fine on my RS. At the end of the day you are better off just trying the wheels on your car to verify fitment.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

Wormrider said:


> My winter wheels are 18x8 et 45 and fit fine on my RS. At the end of the day you are better off just trying the wheels on your car to verify fitment.


it's not like I can take my car down to the mall and try on wheels at the wheel store, and given that I have a set now that are 19x8.5 ET40 that require spacers to clear the front brakes, it would be nice to have confirmed fitment from people here already running the style I'm looking for


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Matt Devo said:


> OEM B7 RS4 wheels are 19x9 ET29 (vs ET52 on the TT-RS), gonna have a bit of poke there lol


Trial and error is the best way to see for sure but... ET29? Ehhh that sounds wayyy too far out I'd say, going to rub the fenders for sure. Might have a better chance if you have magride (which won't dive as much cornering/braking) but just seems way too low an ET# to me in any case.. Not gonna work well, unless you perhaps raise the car higher though don't think that's gonna look too good either. Could roll the fenders perhaps? It's basically like taking your factory ET52 wheel and putting a 23mm spacer on them. 

Just get RS4 reps with a different offset. Or if you want OE ones, get the ones with the offset meant for a TT--same design _did_ come stock on the TT, with offset probably more along the ET50-something range. Then just use spacers to push them out so they're more visually appealing. Even a 15mm spacer on those, isn't going to be as far out as ET29. They came on the A3 as well but those wheels are more narrow, so sticking to a TT version would be best.


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Matt Devo said:


> it's not like I can take my car down to the mall and try on wheels at the wheel store, and given that I have a set now that are 19x8.5 ET40 that require spacers to clear the front brakes, it would be nice to have confirmed fitment from people here already running the style I'm looking for


I didn’t realize you were going to buy your wheels at the mall.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Try p/n's 8J0601025AG, 8J0601025CG, 8J0601025CH and 8J0601025N (19" 9J ET52 "Le Mans / RS4" style)
or 8J0601025AB (18” 9J ET52)

See item #4





WHEELS. COVERS & TRIM.. Audi TT RS | Audi of America, Inc.


Audi TT RS WHEELS. COVERS & TRIM. 19. 10 double spoke. 5 double spoke. 5 single spoke. Type 1. Type 2. Type 3. W/LOCKING bolt. W/NON-LOCKING bolt.



parts.audiusa.com


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Trial and error is the best way to see for sure


that's what I'm trying to avoid, given it's how I got into the current situation requiring spacers (and introducing vibration I've not been able to eliminate)


> but... ET29? Ehhh that sounds wayyy too far out I'd say, going to rub the fenders for sure. Might have a better chance if you have magride (which won't dive as much cornering/braking) but just seems way too low an ET# to me in any case.. Not gonna work well, unless you perhaps raise the car higher though don't think that's gonna look too good either. Could roll the fenders perhaps? It's basically like taking your factory ET52 wheel and putting a 23mm spacer on them.


I'm well aware that stock ET29 RS4 wheels won't fit, and that was my point.


> Just get RS4 reps with a different offset.


that's what I was asking! What width/offset are the owners of the cars in the pics above running?



> Or if you want OE ones, get the ones with the offset meant for a TT--same design _did_ come stock on the TT, with offset probably more along the ET50-something range. Then just use spacers to push them out so they're more visually appealing. Even a 15mm spacer on those, isn't going to be as far out as ET29. They came on the A3 as well but those wheels are more narrow, so sticking to a TT version would be best.


I'm really trying to avoid spacers altogether. If I could find my current wheels in ET35 vs ET40, I'd just buy them, but I can't.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Matt Devo said:


> that's what I'm trying to avoid, given it's how I got into the current situation requiring spacers (and introducing vibration I've not been able to eliminate)


Spacers themselves should not be causing any significant vibration, lack of wheel centring would though. Do your spacers have a centring lip/flange/hub? Spacers that are 5mm or less don't need them but anything above that, on these cars does because you'll probably push the wheel out farther than it can mate up with the centre bore. Problem is a lot of 6-8mm spacers out there don't have the centre lip (my ECS 7mm are basically useless for these cars because of that). H&R makes some of these "thinner" sizes with the centre lip on them though--this is why I had to get 8mm H&Rs for my summer wheels (on A3).

Also even after I got those H&R spacers my aftermarket wheels (like virtually all aftermarket wheels) has a bigger centre bore than 57.1mm. So, I have to use centring rings (which are quite common as I'm sure you're aware). However because of the chamfer/taper of the centre lip on the H&R spacer, they wouldn't fit. I then went ahead and mounted the wheel "lug-centric" w/o the spacer, trying to get it as centred as I could. Unlike cars with wheel studs, this is much easier said than done, even with a wheel hanger. To my dismay I had definite vibration after this. So I got out a saw and cut the centring rings down a bit so they could fit between the wheel and the spacer. They fit fine like this and centred the wheel, and presto no more vibration. 

Aside from those instances of not being able to centre the wheel properly, I've never had an issue with spacers and vibration--I have like 5-6 different pairs of spacers and have used them all w/o vibration...except those 7mm I mentioned which take the wheel off the centre bore and have no lip of their own to replace it with (meaning no way to centre the wheel).

FWIW, while I can't comment on what anyone else is running, I'm able to run 15mm front and 12.5mm rear on my own car which is just around stock S ride height and has magnetic ride, with the factory 18x9 ET52 wheels--net of about ET40 rear and ET37 front. With a 19" wheel you'd have a wider tyre though, and standard suspension (if you have that option on your RS) is a bit less forgiving as well, by all accounts. 

By most other accounts though, ppl with factory 19" wheels and standard suspension seem to be maxing out at 8mm spacers (might be able to use 10mm up front, I dunno but I can fit about 2mm more on the front). That would be an effective ET44, so you may want to stick to something ET45 or so. Also if lowered, the rear tabs where the bumper meets the quarter panel in the wheel arch can be cut with no ill effects, which will prevent that rubbing/cutting into the tyre. I didn't need to do this on mine but again I have magride and I'm not super low either.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Spacers themselves should not be causing any significant vibration, lack of wheel centring would though. Do your spacers have a centring lip/flange/hub? Spacers that are 5mm or less don't need them but anything above that, on these cars does because you'll probably push the wheel out farther than it can mate up with the centre bore. Problem is a lot of 6-8mm spacers out there don't have the centre lip (my ECS 7mm are basically useless for these cars because of that). H&R makes some of these "thinner" sizes with the centre lip on them though--this is why I had to get 8mm H&Rs for my summer wheels (on A3).


I'm using 5mm hubcentric spacer/adapters (66.8->57.1) from 42DD to ensure full seating on both the hub and wheel bore; previously I was using 3mm spacers up front only with hub rings all around. Rear fender tabs are trimmed. Magride with MSS adjustable springs. This isn't my first rodeo ;-)


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

I'd say it's something else causing the vibration then (wheel balance, bearing, etc.) and not the spacers. With only 3-5mm spacers and wheels centred...doesn't seem like you should be getting any. If it goes away without the spacers and nothing else done, perhaps a light sanding of the rotor face and inside wheel mounting face is required to smooth the surfaces out a bit. I can't really think of anything else, but best of luck in nailing it down.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> I'd say it's something else causing the vibration then (wheel balance, bearing, etc.) and not the spacers. With only 3-5mm spacers and wheels centred...doesn't seem like you should be getting any. If it goes away without the spacers and nothing else done, perhaps a light sanding of the rotor face and inside wheel mounting face is required to smooth the surfaces out a bit. I can't really think of anything else, but best of luck in nailing it down.


wheels are band new and were re-balanced less than a week ago. I can't run these wheels w/o spacers due to brake clearance (I need like 2mm to clear). hubs were cleaned with a wire brush prior to install. Had zero vibration with the stock wheels (and same tires) before. it's been frustrating.


----------

